# Funny dumb pix of friends



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

we went out one night last week and went to get a few girls. sat and had some drinks and i sont know how but i got this pic of a buddy. hes jacking off or something.

anyone else got funny ass pix like this.

i got a few. ill post them.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...lol


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i didnt take that pic his chick did!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...ddduuuhhhh


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

....


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...and this is my son looking like a goof ball.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

what a good looking young man!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)




----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

lol!
i love taking pics of ppl when ur drunk. it rules


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

my best friend.. she doesnt look too funny...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

and my boyfriend looking like an idiot
(it's a candy)
he was 24/7 drunk on those days


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

....me wearing wig......


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

so your telling us your bf's an alcaholic?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

me (left) with a friend of mine with wigs....


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

a friend of mine with a HUGE nose (again wearing wig)


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

last pic.another friend wearing funny glasses


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

wow your friends nasal cavity is huge


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Scooby said:


> so your telling us your bf's an alcaholic?


 lol no he was in a school trip and I wasn't there so he was really sad and drunk alot








lol


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

one of my best friends ... we were swimming in a dugout... she hates this pic.. lol


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Probably one of the worst pics of me ever taken ... got hammered with some of the girls I work with. Later that night I passed out on my bf's toilet...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I pic of someone I know with his boxers..what? it is funny


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

i am a regular visiter of consumption junction, freakhole, steakandcheese, fugly, etc. etc., and i've seen that kid - or someone who looks exactally like him - in the tool shirt(pretending to be retarded, and taking a shot) on a couple of the above sites. there always shitting all over him mainly because all he does is send in pics of himself drinking and acting stupid . . . kinda like this thread.

any idea if it's the same dude?

~Will.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

hehehe


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

meet joseph.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol funny thread


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

iLLwiLL said:


> i am a regular visiter of consumption junction, freakhole, steakandcheese, fugly, etc. etc., and i've seen that kid - or someone who looks exactally like him - in the tool shirt(pretending to be retarded, and taking a shot) on a couple of the above sites. there always shitting all over him mainly because all he does is send in pics of himself drinking and acting stupid . . . kinda like this thread.
> 
> any idea if it's the same dude?
> 
> ~Will.


 my pix? all those pix are mine and he has no comp so if they are mine wtf. lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You guys are too funny!


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Hope your not on dialup.


























































































Some Random Hick with a Mullet


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

oh yeah can't forget walt.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

lmao!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

hahahha thats fugin great!!









i would buy that nintendo champ shirt if i knew where to buy it...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lol Walt is f*cking hilarious


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol ma ex with her girly friends gettin wild


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

me at a party scaring da f*ck out of me with da fuckin flash mixin with da strobe light


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

me at da party


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

drunk again at a party


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

rofl ma girl now i asked for a pic of her in her thong n this is wat i get
!


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

and her other pics lol


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

me pimpin it when i was a toddler


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol ma friend gettin way tooo excited~!!!!!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i got a few more...

what is whit this pic. first off the guy on the right looks all funny. one of those you got me in the spot pix. guy in the mittle is just stoned off his ass. and the guy at the end... 3?! wtf. not peace of like a hey what up but a 3?! lol

these are my friends.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

dork...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

yawning i guess.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

hungover...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

drunk...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

yeahi guess drunk pix are the best to go with...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

this is one of those "who me?!" pix...


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

me pics r betta lol dont u guys agree?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i was driving... drunk (whitch i dont do anymore) she was crying... he was drunk and laughing... we had a good time and made it home... at 130mph.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

but hey... i looked confidant.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

both of these guys look like dorks.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

james... same guy...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol these pics are great, I want more lol


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Innes said:


> lol these pics are great, I want more lol


 lol. really i was thinking it was too much.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > lol these pics are great, I want more lol
> ...


I think the pics with this guy are the funniest








especially the one in a car with a crying girl :laugh:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: these are great


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

is it ok for me to put up pics of some girl drunk tryin to get me horny online?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

funny, when ever i am stoned or drunk i dont look like that, atleast i dont think i do :laugh:

nice pics man


----------

